# 'DEVASTATING WITNESS' spilling beans on Clinton's server to FBI



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'DEVASTATING WITNESS' spilling beans on Clinton's server to FBI*


*POLITICIZING THE PROBE? Dem lawmakers blast IGs in Clinton email investigation*
*FACT CHECK: Clinton stretches truth with debate email claims*
*NAPOLITANO: What if the FBI is onto her?*
*VIDEO: No other Secretary of State did what Hillary did, Napolitano says*








*VIDEO: Why would Hillary lie? Because she's Hillary, Gutfeld says*








*VIDEO: New information on 22 top secret Clinton emails*








*'SHE LIED TO ME': Benghazi victim's mom says Hillary needs to tell her the truth*


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

